# A mighty headboard..



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

NFL star's Chad Ochocinco's amazing fish tank in his bedroom | Mail Online


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

more proof that mediocre NFL players make way too much money


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Interesting tanks but I wonder if the fish would hate the vibrations from the loud TVs?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I just can't get over how bad that couch is. And I mean bad in a crap way; not bad in a good way


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I just can't get over how bad that couch is. And I mean bad in a crap way; not bad in a good way


ooh, good point, actually that whole room seems... awkward.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the headboard one is cool , but the TV's are taking away the beauty of the living room tank. I doubt the tv's are even putting any sound vibrations off as he probably has a $100,000 sound system in the room itself lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

that headboard is amazing! even the living room tank i like though the tv's really block much of the view, but that red couch has got to go! Great post!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

One word - bizarre 

Nothing wrong with the tanks. Just the rest around them.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Definitely proof that money can't buy good taste. That's a room fit for Interior Desecrations! LILEKS (James) :: Institute :: Interior Desecrations

The tanks are nice, although sleeping under that headboard would make me a bit nervous about waking up underwater.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

who would want to watch tv with that on the background!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

beats my headboard tank ! second one's just a big tank, dont really like the layout


----------

